# How long does it take to settle into new job?



## MandaC (17 Aug 2008)

Question for you folks, how long would you give a new position to decide whether or not it is for you?


----------



## Lulu123 (17 Aug 2008)

I think you pretty much know in the first month. It takes about 2 weeks just to get your head around the move and about 4-6 weeks to get to know your colleagues.  From previous experience and that of my friends if you are not used to it by the 6 weeks it may not be for you.


----------



## dieseldave (18 Aug 2008)

I'd say give it a month, most jobs are are doing the same tasks over and over, it's down to your work mates and the customers you deal with(if any)... It's all about fitting in, don't really know what angle your coming from MandaC , if it's the people or the job tasks?


----------



## Staples (18 Aug 2008)

It depends whether it's the work or the work place culture you're having issues with.

If you took on challenging work and are having difficulties coping, it may only be teething problems that you will deal with over time.  I think a month would be too short a period to allow - six months would be more reasonable IMHO.  If you've set some ambitious targets for yourself, give yourself a reasonable period to achieve them before you consider quitting.  

If it's the people and/or culture of an organisation, aske yourself whether your problem is the new culture you have to deal with or just that you miss the comfort of your old one.  If it's the latter, then tough it out.  It takes time to develop the relationships you may have taken for granted in your old job.

On the other hand, if the new workplace has characteristics that you simply find fundamentaly unacceptable, then it would probably be advisable to leave sooner rather than later.


----------



## MandaC (18 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, I might give it a bit longer, but will see how it pans out.  Not having any difficulties with the work itself, its more of the policies that I think I may have difficulties with long term.  I am used to working as part of team and getting the job done where this may be more "blame game" and "cover your backside" culture and I dont subscribe to that.

Maybe its just me adapting from my previous job, will give it a bit longer and see how it goes.


----------



## DavyJones (18 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> I am used to working as part of team and getting the job done where this may be more "blame game" and "cover your backside" culture and I dont subscribe to that.
> .




Lucky you, you got a job in the civil service .


----------



## Ciaraella (18 Aug 2008)

I moved from one section (legal) to another (IT) in the same company. For about 6 months I hated it, I asked to move back and was asked to give it another couple of months to adjust. A year and a bit later I wouldn't move back for love nor money! I've grown to really like the job and i think it's mainly because of growing in confidence about the job i'm doing.


----------



## MandaC (18 Aug 2008)

No, it's not civil service - not that handy.

Maybe it is just me having trouble settling(awkard individual that I am) but my gut feeling is no, and they say, trust your gut feeling.


Will give it six weeks and see do I feel any different then.


----------



## tink (18 Aug 2008)

I found that I knew what I was doing after 2 weeks but it took me six months to settle into the company and like it ! Have no intention of leaving at all now!


----------



## purpeller (19 Aug 2008)

I knew after a couple of weeks last year that my new job was unsuitable (both on a work and work environment level) and within 6 weeks was looking for a new job.  

On a side issue, I found recruitment agencies very unreceptive to the idea that I had been in the job such a short time and many simply did not believe me when I explained the issues.  I did one interview during that period for a similar job and they were negative about my leaving the current job so soon.  I ended up staying 5 months in the job before moving on.  Looking back now, I would have better off pretending I'd been travelling for 2 months and completely omitting the job from my CV.


----------



## Staples (21 Aug 2008)

purpeller said:


> IOn a side issue, I found recruitment agencies very unreceptive to the idea that I had been in the job such a short time and many simply did not believe me when I explained the issues.


 
In the circumstances, they may have had to refund your new employer or find them a replacement.  Either way, it's a cost they would prefer to have avoided.


----------



## MandaC (21 Aug 2008)

I did not take that post from Purpeller that it was the recruitment company (if any) that got him/her the job that had an issue with the short stay.  More so in trying to register for a new job with various agencies.

I did not get mine through a recruitment agency, so no hassle in that dept.  Still unsure about a couple of things, but will give it a bit longer.  I dont like the commute (1.15hrs) each way including standing like a sardine on the Luas every morning, when previously had a ten minute drive is not helping!


----------



## MarySmyth (21 Aug 2008)

I know from experience of a colleague that starting in a new job can be difficult. In his instance, it took 6 months and now he wouldn't leave. Key was a positive friendly disposition at all times- that ensured all existing staff let him into their 'world' etc

Hope it works out for you


----------



## purpeller (22 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> I did not take that post from Purpeller that it was the recruitment company (if any) that got him/her the job that had an issue with the short stay.  More so in trying to register for a new job with various agencies.



That's right - it was other agencies.


----------



## woodit (22 Aug 2008)

MandaC said:


> Question for you folks, how long would you give a new position to decide whether or not it is for you?




How long is a piece of string?  Everyone is different. Firstly if you have any doubts in your mind that what your doing is boring you to death leave.  Secondly the people you work with can play a major factor.  If you know that what your doing is for you dont be put off doing it because of some other ass**** giving you grief in the work place (bullies).  Thats the way I look at it and its worked for me so far.


----------



## MandaC (22 Aug 2008)

woodit said:


> How long is a piece of string?  Everyone is different. Firstly if you have any doubts in your mind that what your doing is boring you to death leave.  Secondly the people you work with can play a major factor.  If you know that what your doing is for you dont be put off doing it because of some other ass**** giving you grief in the work place (bullies).  Thats the way I look at it and its worked for me so far.



Thats exactly how I look at things.  I can be a bit gung-ho with these type of things and just wanted to get other peoples feelings on it. Let's just say there are some work practices I dont agree with.  I do things a certain way and I dont take short cuts because they come back and bite you in the backside.    In fairness, most of the people are lovely, I had already put the office bully in their box, that type of thing does not bother me.


----------



## nesbitt (24 Aug 2008)

I think deep down you know on the first day......  If you have made the wrong move you will need to wait and ride the crest of the wave so to speak.  

Of course the agencies wont touch you with a barge pole as they would have to refund their fee, thats if it was paid before you leave  

It sounds as if you will be well able to just wait it out and see if you want tutor yourself to fit in.


----------



## Complainer (25 Aug 2008)

nesbitt said:


> Of course the agencies wont touch you with a barge pole as they would have to refund their fee, thats if it was paid before you leave


 This only applies to the one agency that placed you. Most other agencies will be quite happy to move you on, once they get their commission.


----------



## MandaC (28 Aug 2008)

Did not get job through any agency...so no issues on that score.  Am going to give it a couple of weeks longer and take it from there.


----------



## NYC1 (9 Oct 2008)

Hi there,

Long time reader, first time poster! Just wondering if the opening poster is still in this job. I started a job couple of months back and still not sure if it's for me...


----------



## MandaC (9 Oct 2008)

Still hating the commute


----------



## NYC1 (9 Oct 2008)

Commute is not the issue for me at all. Its they actual job I do.....dont know if I should give myself more time to adapt. Really think they employed the wrong person for the job


----------



## MandaC (1 Nov 2008)

Ok- here is an update on this.  Have kind of settled into the place and am just starting to get to know the people.   The job itself is ok and I will have no problem with the work and could do quite well there.  The commute, however, is another matter.  Its anything from an hour and a half up to one hour forty five minutes each way on public transport.  Yesterday, I was waiting for the bus in the freezing cold at 7.20am, thinking, I can't do this.  It's killing me, especially as my last job was a 10-15 minute drive each way.

Anyway, I have been offered something else a lot nearer home. I have a verbal offer, so will wait to see what comes through on the contract.   It will be a max of twenty-twenty five minute drive each way.  I also feel I would prefer the role overall.   They are to send me though a contract and if this comes through, then I have a decision to make.

I feel terrible even thinking about leaving given that I am only there a couple of months.  Problem with me is that I hate letting people down.  They are not going to be happy bunnies if I hand in my notice.   Anybody else I talk to says I am mad not to jump on this one.


----------



## SlurrySlump (2 Nov 2008)

It definitely took me 3 months when I was transferred to a new location within the same company. Hated it and then loved it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2008)

Would agree with the six months timescale.  It can also quite often take a while for you to mould the job and introduce new processses to your way of doing things.


----------



## FutureProof (4 Nov 2008)

What ever makes you happy. I'd be wary of switching too soon because it is easy to fall into a pattern of moving jobs after short periods. I went threw a stage where over 2 years I had worked in 5 different places.


----------



## MandaC (4 Nov 2008)

Thanks for that - I have been six years in my previous job, I just cant handle the commute in this one. The job itself is ok, in fairness.  Probably not the time to move, but I am miserable and feel I have no life outside work.  It is really getting to me.


----------



## MandaC (11 Nov 2008)

Just to further update.  Have had a bad week last week travelling, so have decided to jump ship.  Life is too short to commute and I am miserable.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (11 Nov 2008)

MandaC said:


> Just to further update. Have had a bad week last week travelling, so have decided to jump ship. Life is too short to commute and I am miserable.


 

Good luck with it! I had to take a new job a couple of months ago and I was ready to walk after two weeks of sheer...well, it wasn't heaven, I can tell you. Now it's a great little earner (read "credit crunch busting income supplement") and I work with some great people. It's not my career of choice but it more than does for now.

It's not easy settling into a new workplace, I couldn't do your commute, that would kill me. So good luck with the jump, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## purpeller (12 Nov 2008)

It sounds like the right decision for you.  Life's too short to be miserable in your job if you can change it.
Best of luck!


----------



## AgathaC (15 Nov 2008)

Very best of luck with it. As others have said life is too short to be completely miserable in a job. It sounds like you have made the decision that is right for you and that is what counts.


----------

